# Datenbank defekt?



## blaxx87 (6. Januar 2011)

Hi,
wenn ich in der Datenbank ein Set in der 3D Ansicht ansehen möchte sieht das aufeinmal so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hatte sonst immer funktioniert.

Meine Frage:
Liegt das jetzt an mir oder an der Datenbank?


MFG
blaxx87


----------



## Nvs (6. Januar 2011)

Also bei mir funktioniert alles.
Liegt scheinbar an dir.


----------



## blaxx87 (6. Januar 2011)

Habe gerade noch jemanden gefragt und bei dem ist genau das gleiche.

Aber woren könnte es den liegen wenn es bei mir liegt?


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Januar 2011)

Du hast vielleicht eine alte Flash-Version. Funktioniert es in der Java-Version?


----------



## blaxx87 (7. Januar 2011)

Hi,
FlashPlayer ist auf dem aktuellen Stand.
Java Viewer geht nicht aber es ist auch kein java Plugin drin.Hat aber auch so vorher ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## Shaila (7. Januar 2011)

Bei mir ist es zwar nicht so extrem, aber auch bei mir werden die Worgen fehlerhaft dargestellt.


----------



## blaxx87 (7. Januar 2011)

Nur die Worgen?

Bei mir alles.
Manchmal sind auch paar teile des Sets normal zu sehen.


----------



## blaxx87 (1. Februar 2011)

Sry, für doppelpost.

Aber ich habe die Ansicht jetzt auf mehreren Geräten und sogar auf meine Smartphone versucht.
Jedesmal der gleiche Fehler.


Da muss doch was mit der Datenbank sein?!


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Februar 2011)

Nein, muss nicht. Gerade auf 2 Rechnern getestet.

IE8 = keine Probleme
FF 3.6.13 = keine Problem

Welchen Gegenstand lässt du dir eigentlich anzeigen?

Edit: Verschoben in den buffed.de-Bereich.


----------



## blaxx87 (1. Februar 2011)

Hey,
ich habe auch FF 3.6.13 und es geht nicht.

Kollege der in Köln wohnt hat auch das gleiche problem.

Auf dem Bild ist Speziell das T11 vom Magier.

Aber egal was, ich bekomme immer die gleiche Anzeige.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Februar 2011)

Also, bei diesem Set funktioniert die Darstellung wirklich nicht. Hat aber nichts mit dem Worgen zu tun, da es bei den anderen Rassen auch nicht geht.

Scheinbar funktioniert kein T11-Set, unabhängig der Klassen-/Rassenkombination.


----------



## blaxx87 (1. Februar 2011)

Habe jetzt gerade alte T-Sets und Arena-Sets probiert in verschiedenen Kombinationen.

Manchmal wird mir nur der Helm und die Schultern richtig angezeigt und der rest sieht dann so aus wie auf dem Bild im 1 Post.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Februar 2011)

Ja, die Sets gehen alle nicht. Aber einzelne Gegenstände funktionieren.


----------



## blaxx87 (1. Februar 2011)

Und was hast du dir anzeigen lassen wo du meintest das es geht?


PS: Kann das gefixxt werden?


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Februar 2011)

Nimm irgendeinen Gegenstand der 1. Seite oder eine beliebige Waffe.

Bsp: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=65024

PS: Wird sicherlich gefixt.


----------



## Stanglnator (1. Februar 2011)

Wir sind dran, Dauer kann ich leider noch nicht abschätzen


----------

